# Fridge not working on 12v - Hymer 544



## 89603 (May 31, 2005)

Fridge works fine on both gas and 240v but not 12v.
I realise that 12v operation restricted to when the engine is running. However the 12v light does not come on and the instrument panel would indicate that the fridge is taking no power so not just a broken light. Also flashes OK for gas ignition.

Fuse in electric block appears OK. I am thinking it is the relay or another fuse away from the main control block. 
Any advice much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I'd investigate the voltage on the contacts of the fridge relay, which is triggered from the alternator. Pin 87 should go to 12V once the engine has fired up, and this powers the fridge on 12V cooling.

On my van the fridge relay is right next to the split charge relay(s) - plural on mine as they are doubled up as two thinner cables are easier to route than a single much thicker one.

Dave


----------



## 89603 (May 31, 2005)

Thanks. Now this is where knowledge dries up and I start to ask dumb questions like where is the relay and what does it look like?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The answer to this is motorhome specific. Have you consulted your manuals for a clue? Mine is under the driver's seat, but that doesn't mean your's is :-(

A relay looks like a 1" plastic black cube with 4 blade terminals on the bottom, so 4 wires coming from it - power from the alternator, earth/return, sense from the alternator, and power out to the fridge.

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi sdsplus

to help you follow DABs instructions re the relay have a look at the simple diagram HERE <<

Mike


----------



## 89603 (May 31, 2005)

Many thanks for all this useful info. My original manual is in German and the translation I posess makes no mention of relay location. I have a wiring diagram for the van but that is more an overview. 

If anyone is familiar with this particular model (B544 1995) and knows the exact location of fridge relay then that would be great!


----------

